# Western Black Rhino officially Extinct



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Weve wiped them out! ..sub species of black rhino Western Black Rhino Officially Extinct | KozMedia News

Poachers kill the last rhino in Mozambique Rhinos In Mozambique Likely Extinct, Expert Says; Elephants May Be Next

Is there any hope for the rest?

Rhino horn is now fetching more then gold in Asian countries as demand for it accelerates

Shame on the USA!! http://www.thepetitionsite.com/565/994/379/stop-importing-endangered-rhino-trophies-to-the-us/

seriously depressed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A terrible loss, I can remember reading an article about the black rhinos & their plight when I was about 13, & wondering if there would come a time in my lifetime when their extinction was announced. Looks like that time has come


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> A terrible loss, I can remember reading an article about the black rhinos & their plight when I was about 13, & wondering if there would come a time in my lifetime when their extinction was announced. Looks like that time has come


I fear we're going to witness many more SS


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall (May 4, 2013)

Not another species, cruelly wiped out for nothing, aside from humans greed?!
I dread to think what may be next. 
Pure greed and selfishness.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

RosedeneRescueWalsall said:


> Not another species, cruelly wiped out for nothing, aside from humans greed..
> I dread to think what may be next.
> Pure greed and selfishness.


I can't help but hope its the human race, we seem to be the problem here


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall (May 4, 2013)

It would appear it is. Most other extinct animals are due to humans- whether it be poaching (Chinese medicine comes to mind also!), ripping up their habitat, or hunting for fun. 
Grrr, wish more could be done.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't get my head around it. I wish they would close the borders on that Transfrontier Park (It is a cross border park) because it is worsening the situation.

I grew up seeing many rhino. One of the Big Five. I am shocked and devastated that it has come to this.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> I can't get my head around it. I wish they would close the borders on that Transfrontier Park (It is a cross border park) because it is worsening the situation.
> 
> I grew up seeing many rhino. One of the Big Five. I am shocked and devastated that it has come to this.


Its heartbreaking just hearing about it in the news but to actually see your wonderful native wildlife disappear before your eyes & not be able to do prevent it must be all the more depressing

They say lions could be extinct in the wild by 2020...7yrs away Can you imagine an Africa without lions?:nonod:


----------



## LSH1 (May 14, 2013)

Been following the news about this, terrible isn't it  There needs to be a large push on the education of those who are buying the products - if there are no buyers, then the poaching can't continue.


----------



## casde (May 17, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> Weve wiped them out! ..sub species of black rhino Western Black Rhino Officially Extinct | KozMedia News
> 
> Poachers kill the last rhino in Mozambique
> https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/cohiba-mini.html
> ...


Thanks for this excellent information, i am totally agree with you, we have to care our animals


----------

